# BABIES twelve days old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our Quincy/Betty babies turned twelve days old yesterday and their eyes are opened and they are beginning to be mobile. They are sooooo cute!!!




















They look like they've had a litter wide argument here...lol!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

This is _not_ helping those of us who are fighting MPS. Oh, dear, I really, really, really want a red male. Or a black male. If you have an extra one...?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! Dying here of cuteness over load. They are adorable. You must be thrilled. I love that picture with the blanket and they're all in different corners. It is truly funny, like you say, as though they had an argument. lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The blanket picture is funny. I always imagine puppies cuddling and climbing all over each other. They are so cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

JudyD said:


> This is _not_ helping those of us who are fighting MPS. Oh, dear, I really, really, really want a red male. Or a black male. If you have an extra one...?


LOL! Well happily for us, but sadly for everyone inquiring, this litter has been spoken for for a year. Cayenne's first litter is spoken for and Journey's first litter has five sold- and nobody knows yet who the sire is! Once we announce that, there will be a WHOLE lot of folks praying she has thirty or forty babies!! I am glad you are enjoying the photos though.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

OH MY GAWD, they're the cutest little things!! Congrats!! <3


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I suspected as much, but just in case... They are just adorable!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much. We have some very happy, excited people waiting seven more weeks until they can get their new babes. Trillium and her family are thoroughly enjoying them and spoiling them silly, and getting lots of snuggles and puppy kisses in return.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. They are just super sweet! I am having so much fun with this litter. Now that their eyes are open it will get even more fun. 

Its so great that my kids are done school for the summer soon. We are going to be playing with puppies.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The timing on this litter is perfect trillium! Right when the wee ones are mobile and Mom is getting tired of them, the kids will be home to help keep them amused. Could not be better!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww .. cuddles and sweet puppy breath! Too cute!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow cuteness overload.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Your pooches are beyond gorgeous - heres to another litter of beauty!!! Enjoy them before they all go to their homes ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

So sweet. :angel:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They are just getting prettier and prettier! Love the blanket pic the most!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Puppies puppies puppies. I am so pleased I live too far away. There is no question that I could ever have one, so I can just look and love.


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooh, I do believe my next spoo will be a black one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We will be shooting for a litter of all blacks in two years and rather excited about it. Blacks are where my roots are so I am thoroughly enjoying these wee ones photo's. Brings back a ton of memories!


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Two years may be just in time for me...if I can hold out that long..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jcampbell0665 said:


> Two years may be just in time for me...if I can hold out that long..lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you find you cannot hold out, I can lead you in the right direction. There are several breeders whose blacks make me melt!


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you find you cannot hold out, I can lead you in the right direction. There are several breeders whose blacks make me melt!


Great, Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaperBeau (Apr 18, 2013)

I love the yawner! And them all sleeping on the blanket.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These were taken two days later. Everyone's eyes are wide open in these, and they are beginning to get around and explore. They are so stinking sweet!

I love this shot. Everyone looking in different directions


----------

